# Adding effects in/to EZDrummer?



## Goatfork (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm currently running EZDrummer (DFH) through FL Studios 9 for my drums. I feel that the snare would sound MUCH better if I was to add a touch of reverb, and the kick would sound better if I could actually EQ it.

How would I go about separating the output of EZDrummer into different inserts of the mixer so I could add effects to individual parts of the kit?


----------



## Goatfork (Mar 21, 2011)

Anybody? A little help here would be great.


----------



## KingAenarion (Mar 22, 2011)

You can't...

Not in EZDrummer...

You can in Superior, and even use Superior's inbuilt mixer to add FX and bussing.

EZDrummer is designed for making demos and guide tracks on a level not much above GarageBand or similar (except with real drum samples)


----------



## Zorkuus (Mar 22, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> You can't...


You can. Just select 'multichannel' from one of the tracks in the EZdrummer mixer (next to output, shown as Trk 1, Trk 2 etc.). Make sure you have first allowed it to be multichannel in your DAW also when you select the VST. You can control bassdrum, snare, hi-hat, toms + overhead, room and comp mix. You can't control individual symbals though.


----------



## Goatfork (Mar 22, 2011)

Zorkuus said:


> You can. Just select 'multichannel' from one of the tracks in the EZdrummer mixer (next to output, shown as Trk 1, Trk 2 etc.). Make sure you have first allowed it to be multichannel in your DAW also when you select the VST. You can control bassdrum, snare, hi-hat, toms + overhead, room and comp mix. You can't control individual symbals though.



I will most definitely try this out. Thanks!


----------



## Goatfork (Mar 26, 2011)

So, I can't figure out how to get the VST to be multichannel in FL Studios. Help please???


----------



## you_mirin_jobra (Mar 26, 2011)

I use FL studio 8 but all it is, is changing a setting in EZdrummer, so it shouldn't matter.


----------



## Antenna (Mar 26, 2011)

Also after you set it to multichannel. Go up to that little icon on the upper left side of your EZ Drummer Window that looks like a gear and click it, Then click on processing, then find the connections tab, and click Auto Map Outputs. Disconnect the inserts used from EZdrummer from your Master track and Bus them so you can independently control your drums in the mix.


----------

